# Cowtown Eric's portable drying rack



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

in the absence of the LJ search functionthese days, this may be redundant, but I thought I'd share a photo of my ad-hoc drying rack.

in text. it's a 4' pipe clamp with two racks of shelving standards set at 90 degrees to each other.

in action,









I find it really convenient for shop/site work, but capacity is limited.In this pix there's only 10 stair treads being dried.above the assembly bench…all on one pipe clamp.

In shop, it ain't gonna tilt my assemby table top. on site, you gotta watch center of gravity (that old hischool physics stuff), but rip up an octagonal 2by and clamp it to a ceiling joist in the basement, and you got the same thing only with more capacity.

For the most part, the shelf standards and supports are GS finds at next to no $ outlay

I use a similar configuration in the shop for whole kitchens of doors, but use 2×3. ripped to octagonal shape annd fit to female cleats on the shop ceiling, but that restricts the TS usage and affects the work-flow balance.

And for baseboard trim projects have cobbled up supports for 12' lengths of baseboard/casing. The concept is as flexible as you want to envision it.

So in this case, it's one pipe clamp on the assembly table and allows me to procede with other projects on the TS

The shelving supports are the longest I can buy, and they will support up to 24" side doors by any length, just gotta watch you center them. and it you got wider doors, you just drill the supports and add a wooden extension.

Grokit and file it away….maybe it makes sense to you..

Beauty is no ongoing floor space required for months without use. The puppy in the picture takes up no more storage room than a regular pipe clamp.

For me, it's always about flexibility, and this idea adds to it….

Eric in Cowtown


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks like it will work good to me. Always good if it's not spread throughout the entire shop.


----------

